

Full TCP/IP Implementation Stack for 8 bit microcontrollers - dedalus
http://www.sics.se/~adam/uip/index.php/Main_Page

======
mildweed
Open source microcontroller TCP/IP? I give the Makers 6 months, the
manufacturers 2 years, and the general public adoption 3.

Welcome to the future. Once again. It still blows my mind all the futuristic
technology we have already. Here's yet another key to leapfrogging us ahead
again.

------
deadsy
This has been around for a while. Adam Dunkels used it for a C64 based web
server. The other day I was looking at the Ettus hardware that is used with
GNU radio. That has an FPGA that implements a microblaze soft-CPU and that
runs this stack for communication over 1G Ethernet.

------
ldite
Now more commonly seen in Contiki: <http://www.sics.se/contiki/> which is an
operating system for resource-constrained platforms ranging from 16-bit 10kB
RAM sensor motes to C64s. It's quite an interesting project.

------
n9986
This is super old. Last used that in 2006 iirc.

